
Ask HN: Project Management tool for dev teams. What's the word these days? - badbanana
I&#x27;ve had experience with Jira (which has all the schnazzy charts, customization and integrations, but slowness and usability seems to be a common complaint) and a bit of Trello for personal stuff.<p>There&#x27;s Trello, Github Projects, Youtrack, Wrike, daPulse, Asana, Pivotal Tracker, Basecamnp, Blossom and the list goes on.<p>I get that each probably has its pros&#x2F;cons, but has the landscape changed in the recent years so that some are clearly ahead of the rest of the pack?<p>E.g. is there any reason to use Jira anymore with all these other options?<p>Thanks
======
briandear
Github Projects is my preferred tool of choice. You have have repo-level as
well as organizational-level Kanban-style boards, it has a nice integration
with Github Issues and basically eliminates the need for yet-another-tracking-
tool. If you need slightly more features, Zenhub is a nice way to use Github
-- though I liked Zenhub, Github projects does what we need.

Our team size is 5, so I can't speak for what's useful for larger
organizations, at least not from recent experience. However, Github Projects
might not please the micromanager -- you can't lock down permissions to
prevent those pesky developers from moving their own cards across the board
like you can with Jira.

Jira seems to be a continuing hit with the micromanager-type PMs that busy
themselves with robust reporting and tracking minutes while, in my experience,
Github Projects (or Zenhub) seem to be popular with teams that just want to
move quickly with minimal manager overhead.

So my vote goes to Github Projects, with an honorable mention for Zenhub as it
has some features that some might find useful (like estimations and epics.)

I'd rather choke on a chicken bone than be forced to use Jira (or any of that
suite of products) again. Obviously, I'm biased towards lighter-weight tools
with fewer "features," so opinions will vary.

------
venusiant
I'll add one more to your list, Taiga, [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/)
. I started using it a couple of weeks ago with a small team and I really like
it. It does burn down charts. And there is a self-hosted option.

------
wchrisn
Have a look at orangescrum. Its quite simple and easy to use for managing
small teams

